# Velký haló a brekot



## parolearruffate

Ahoj..
potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou:

- Západnímu člověku zařve jeden blízkej, a hned je v televizích a hned je velký haló a brekot. -

Velký haló a brekot: je to řikání? Jak tomu rozumíte?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Není to rčení. Velké haló - povyk, vzruch. Brekot (odvozeno od "brečet") - zármutek, truchlení. Předpokládám, že se mluví o válce apod., kde jinde ve světě umírají lidé po tisícovkách a nikdo si na ně nevzpomene, kdežto v zemi, jejíž je mrtvý občanem, patří tato informace mezi hlavní zprávy dne.


----------



## dablyk

Jak napsala Jana výše.  Velký haló - rozruch, senzace (EN: sensation) Bez kontextu mi to smysl moc nedavá, ale autor chtěl nejspíše vyjádřit nesouměr mezi "západním" člověkem a člověkem z jiné kultury. Celé je to hovorové.. (colloquial) - "Velký haló a brekot" je tedy jen expresivní forma sdělení, že když "západnímu člověku" někdo umře, způsobí to velký rozruch a zármutek.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc.


----------

